

Show HN: Did The [NBA team] Win Last Night? - ddw
https://github.com/davewalk/did-the-nba-team-win-last-night/

======
alexpopescu
Could you make just a small change to the app to show who will win tonight?

~~~
ddw
Hah, although this makes me think that I could at least try to put in the
odds...

------
GFischer
Looks really nice, did you build it for yourself / to scratch your itch?

Thanks for sharing :)

~~~
ddw
Thank you! Yes, just a small pet project.

I can't watch my favorite team (Cavs) most nights because I am not in the
area. So when I wake up in the morning I want to see who won the night before.
Usually I'll go to ESPN to get their wrap-up, but I would much prefer getting
a lot of recaps, video and stories, all in one place.

Hopefully others will find it useful and I designed it to be fairly easy to
fork for your own team.

